# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Misselijk tijdens tandenpoetsen

## jansenpaula82

Ik kan hier nergens informatie over vinden. Ik heb last van misselijkheid tijdens het tandenpoetsen. Ben niet zwanger. Er zijn dagen dat ik gewoon mijn tanden kan poetsen en dagen dat ik moet stoppen na een halve minuut ofzo omdat ik anders echt overgeef. Mijn tandarts zei dat ik dan gewoon door moet poetsen. Maar overgeven is volgens mij ook erg slecht, denk ook voor mijn gebit. En ik word er helemaal naar van. Dat is voor mij dus niet de oplossing.
als het echt niet lukt, eet ik wel eens kaas voor het slapengaan. Ik heb begrepen dat dat ook slechte bacteriën bestrijdt. Wie heeft er nog nuttige tips?

----------


## Helgaatje

Hoi,

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en las jouw berichtje. Ik ben ook altijd misselijk als ik mijn tanden poets, ben zelf allergisch voor perubalsem.
Dat zijn bepaalde stoffen die in voeding en cosmetica zitten, maar ook b.v, in tandpasta. Ben zelf al 3 maanden op zoek naar tandpasta zonder aroma's, maar dat valt niet mee. 

Zelfs gekeken naar producten van Weleda, maar ook daar zitten stoffen in waar ik niet tegen kan. Probeer anders eens de groene Elmex (is de minst erge). Heb nu Paradontax( rood) gekocht, om uit te proberen, daar zit geen aroma in maar wel weer munt, en ook daar wordt ik misselijk van.

Het zou best kunnen dat je ook een soort allergie hebt en misselijk wordt. Zijn er meer zaken waar je misselijk van wordt?

----------


## Flogiston

Goed om te weten: bij het tandenpoetsen gaat het voornamelijk om het poetsen. Tandpasta is eigenlijk helemaal niet nodig!

Probeer dus eens tanden te poetsen zonder tandpasta.

Wil je toch iets gebruiken, dan kun je tandenpoetszout overwegen. Ik heb hier een potje staan van Merfluan met tandenpoetszout uit de Dode Zee, maar er zijn meer fabrikanten die tandenpoetszout produceren.

----------


## Lillly

wat ook nog kan (heb ik zelf ook gehad) is dat je kokhalsreflex wordt gestimuleerd tijdens het tandenpoetsen. op de een of andere manier is dat s ochtends erger dan s avonds (bij mij dan). Wat ik een tijdje heb gedaan is een kindertandenborstel gebruiken! Nergens meer last van. Succes ermee!!

----------

